# Es difícil encontrar trabajos que pagan/paguen bien



## stvelo

Buenos días,

Me gustaría saber si esta frase necesita el subjunctivo o el indicativo:

"Es difícil encontrar trabajos que pagan/paguen bien" - y si se necesita el subjuntivo, ¿por qué en este caso?

Muchas gracias adelante.


----------



## Dosamuno

Hi Stvelo:

I'd use the subjunctive because the relative clause deals with something that hasn't been found yet.

"Spanish uses the subjunctive to express a nuance that English usually ignores.  Compare _los que digan eso_ 'those who say that' (if anyone does) and_ los que dicen eso_ 'those who say that' (some do).  The difference in Spanish is clear; contrast_ me voy a casar con una mujer que tiene mucho dinero_ 'I'm getting married to a woman who has a lot of money' (you've already met her) and _que tenga mucho dinero_ (you're still looking for her...)"

—16.14.1 *Subjunctive in relative clauses that refer to something not yet identified*
_A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_


----------



## stvelo

¡Muchas gracias! Me ha ayudado mucho.


----------



## Dosamuno

De nada.
Me alegro.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dosamuno said:


> I'd use the subjunctive because the relative clause deals with something that hasn't been found yet.


It depends on context and we lack it. The relative clause may/might deal with something that already exists.


----------



## Dosamuno

Circunflejo said:


> It depends on context and we lack it. The relative clause may/might deal with something that already exists.



Interesting.
I inferred from "Es difícil encontrar..." that the subjunctive would be most logical.
However, you're a native speaker and I yield to your judgement.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dosamuno said:


> I inferred from "Es difícil encontrar..." that the subjunctive would be most logical.


It would be the most common or the most likely option but it's not the only possible option and therefore, we need info about what's intended to be said in English to choose one option or the other one.


----------



## Peterdg

Circunflejo said:


> It depends on context and we lack it. The relative clause may/might deal with something that already exists.


Indeed.


Dosamuno said:


> Interesting.
> I inferred from "Es difícil encontrar..." that the subjunctive would be most logical.
> However, you're a native speaker and I yield to your judgement.





Circunflejo said:


> It would be the most common or the most likely option but it's not the only possible option and therefore, we need info about what's intended to be said in English to choose one option or the other one.


I hope you don't mind me giving some possible context that would allow for the indicative.

Suppose the following situation:

A: I found a couple of job offers that may be suitable. (Encontré algunos trabajos que pueden servir)
B: Why did it take so long to find those? (¿Por qué tardó tanto?)
A: It's difficult to find jobs that pay well. (Es difícil encontrar trabajos que pagan bien).

In that case, the indicative would a possible choice: you are describing something that has already been found and is available.

EDIT:
Añadí la traducción en español.


----------



## Tom the elf

stvelo said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me gustaría saber si esta frase necesita el subjunctivo o el indicativo:
> 
> "Es difícil encontrar trabajos que pagan/paguen bien" - y si se necesita el subjuntivo, ¿por qué en este caso?
> 
> Muchas gracias adelante.


Recuerda que el modo subjuntivo en español se utiliza para expresar situaciones imaginarias e irreales. El subjuntivo no es real, sino que expresa un deseo. En esa oración, el subjuntivo es la única opción correcta, pues justamente, no has hallado ese trabajo que pague bien todavía, por ende, aún no existe. Si no hay existencia, se usa el subjuntivo.


----------



## Rocko!

Y yo me pregunto ¿es difícil encontrar ejemplos que *usan *el subjuntivo? 

Obviamente estoy omitiendo el "los" que especifica:

"_¿es difícil encontrar *los *ejemplos que *usan *el subjuntivo?_"

Si la persona que dijo la frase de los trabajos no tiene forma de enterarse cuáles son esos trabajos, solamente el subjuntivo.
Tendría que esperar que la empleara una empresa para saber si _sí _o si _no_.

Si alguien le diera una lista de las empresas que pagan bien, la persona podría decir:

_Antes era difícil para mí encontrar los trabajos que pagan bien, pero ahora es fácil_ (estoy evitando escribir un "no").


----------



## Tom the elf

Muy bien.

Quitar el "los" en esa oración sería lo más natural. 
Sin embargo, ese "usan" sigue estando en indicativo. La forma subjuntiva es "usen".

Es un gran ejemplo.


----------



## Rocko!

No es quitarlo, es una omisión.
Solo estoy explicando "los por qués", no estoy justificando el uso del indicativo o del subjuntivo.


----------



## Tom the elf

"Quitar" es omitir. Es lo mismo.


----------



## Rocko!

Trata de no usar la sinonimía entre las palabras, solo las diferenciaciones y quedamos de acuerdo.


----------



## elroy

Peterdg said:


> A: I found a couple of job offers that may be suitable. (Encontré algunos trabajos que pueden servir)
> B: Why did it take so long to find those? (¿Por qué tardó tanto?)
> A: It's difficult to find jobs that pay well. (Es difícil encontrar trabajos que pagan bien).


 I would say “*los* trabajos” in that case. 


Rocko! said:


> Antes era difícil para mí encontrar *los* trabajos que pagan bien, pero ahora es fácil


----------



## Circunflejo

Tom the elf said:


> En esa oración, el subjuntivo es la única opción correcta, pues justamente, no has hallado ese trabajo que pague bien todavía, por ende, aún no existe.


Eso de que aún no ha hallado trabajos que paguen bien no es más que una suposición suya.


Peterdg said:


> In that case, the indicative would a possible choice: you are describing something that has already been found and is available.


I wouldn't use the indicative in that one because you don't know yet if what's said in the job offer, it's actually true. In other words, the job offer may promise to pay you well, but you don't know if they really pay you well until you are actualy paid.


----------



## Tom the elf

¿De qué estás hablando? Es la única opción correcta. No es una suposición mía, es una regla. El subjuntivo no denota realidad.


----------



## Circunflejo

Tom the elf said:


> ¿De qué estás hablando? Es la única opción correcta. No es una suposición mía, es una regla. El subjuntivo no denota realidad.


Lo que estoy discutiendo es que la frase no denote realidad. Usted presupone que no la denota. Yo considero que puede denotarla o no denotarla según el contexto y, hasta que no conozcamos dicha información, no podremos dar una respuesta a la pregunta que se nos formuló.


----------



## Tom the elf

Perdóname, pero si vas a la regla, es como te digo yo. El subjuntivo no denota existencia real. El que denota existencia real es el indicativo.

Por eso decimos:
-No encuentro un trabajo que PAGUE bien. (Y NO: No encuentro un trabajo que PAGA bien).

Y también decimos:
-Encontré un trabajo que PAGA bien (o incluso, que PAGARÁ bien). (Y NO: Encontré un trabajo que PAGUE bien).

Es clara la diferencia. En el primer caso, el trabajo aún no fue hallado, por ende se presume que todavía no existe. En el segundo ya existe, por eso hay una opción correcta en cada caso.


----------



## Dosamuno

Circunflejo said:


> It depends on context and we lack it. The relative clause may/might deal with something that already exists.




Circunflejo:

To summarize what i think is the most important point of the thread, you said in your first post, #5:

"It depends on context and we lack it. The relative clause may/might deal with something that already exists."

I think that is the key.  It is consistent with what Butt and Benjamin write, and what I quote in my first post, #2.

My error is that I presumed that  "Es difícil" triggered the subjunctive.  You and Peterdg demonstrate that this is not true.

So I amend my statement that the subjunctive is clearly required, agree with you and Peterdg, and feel that your first comment, Peterdgs' comment, and the citation from  _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish _answer stvelo's original question.


----------



## Circunflejo

Tom the elf said:


> Perdóname, pero si vas a la regla, es como te digo yo.


Parece ser que tiene problemas para entender mi castellano. Yo no estoy discutiendo su regla. Yo estoy discutiendo la interpretación que usted hace de la frase original. Es difícil encontrar trabajos... lo puede decir alguien que esté buscando uno (en cuyo caso se usaría el subjuntivo), como parece ser que usted presupone, o, por ejemplo, alguien que ya tiene trabajos y no los quiere perder (en cuyo caso se usaría el indicativo). Como no conocemos detalles ni del contexto ni de lo que quiere expresarse con la frase, no podemos decantarnos por ninguna de las dos opciones disponibles ya que si nos decantáramos por una, podríamos errar en nuestra presuposición.


----------



## stvelo

Circunflejo said:


> Parece ser que tiene problemas para entender mi castellano. Yo no estoy discutiendo su regla. Yo estoy discutiendo la interpretación que usted hace de la frase original. Es difícil encontrar trabajos... lo puede decir alguien que esté buscando uno (en cuyo caso se usaría el subjuntivo), como parece ser que usted presupone, o, por ejemplo, alguien que ya tiene trabajos y no los quiere perder (en cuyo caso se usaría el indicativo). Como no conocemos detalles ni del contexto ni de lo que quiere expresarse con la frase, no podemos decantarnos por ninguna de las dos opciones disponibles ya que si nos decantáramos por una, podríamos errar en nuestra presuposición.



Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Os doy más contexto, con el texto original en inglés (tuve que traducirlo): 

"Young people prefer not to commit to the responsibilities of marriage because* it is difficult for them to find well-paid jobs."*

Espero que esto os ayuda con el contexto y la traducción, y lo siento por no haber escrito más información la primera vez.


----------



## Rocko!

stvelo said:


> *to find well-paid jobs."*


Probablemente eso sea suficiente para que algunas personas usen el indicativo, ya que al construir la frase en español crean expresiones adjetivizantes: "que pagan" y "que mal pagan"; bajo la consideración de "así como esos" o simplemente "así":

Es difícil encontrar _trabajos (así como esos) "que pagan por debajo del salario mínimo_" fijado por la ley, para denunciarlos.

Más claro en:
No las vas a encontrar, es difícil encontrar _gente que "piensa como yo_" (gente "así").

Definitivamente la única opción recomendable por escrito es el subjuntivo, ya que las construcciones con indicativo corresponden a esta adjetivización que no es visible (subjetiva) y deseables solamente en la oralidad.


----------



## elroy

Circunflejo said:


> alguien que ya tiene trabajos y no los quiere perder (en cuyo caso se usaría el indicativo)


 Could you give an example? 


Rocko! said:


> Probablemente eso sea suficiente para que algunas personas usen el indicativo


 Seriously?  This seems to be a classic subjunctive situation!


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Could you give an example?
> Seriously?  This seems to be a classic subjunctive situation!


Sí, claro, ese "algunas personas" sería "casi nadie" o "uno en un millón".


----------



## Peterdg

stvelo said:


> "Young people prefer not to commit to the responsibilities of marriage because* it is difficult for them to find well-paid jobs."*
> 
> Espero que esto os ayuda con el contexto y la traducción, y lo siento por no haber escrito más información la primera vez.


En este caso, usa el subjuntivo.


----------



## Circunflejo

stvelo said:


> Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Os doy más contexto, con el texto original en inglés (tuve que traducirlo):
> 
> "Young people prefer not to commit to the responsibilities of marriage because* it is difficult for them to find well-paid jobs."*


In that case, paguen.



elroy said:


> Could you give an example?


-¿Crees que has tenido suerte con los trabajos que tienes?
-Sí. Es muy difícil encontrar trabajos que pagan bien.

In the above dialogue, you could also use the subjunctive (_paguen_) but I think there's a nuance. With _paga _you are putting the emphasis in the fact that you are actually well-paid in your jobs. With _pague_, the emphasis would be on finding (other) jobs that (will/would) pay as much as your current Jobs.


----------

